# My Dog Loves Staring at Himself In the Mirror... Why?



## felgeran (Jan 22, 2013)

My 9month old Labrottie LOVES staring at himself in the mirror. He does it all the time. Sometimes he'll bring his toy and sit in front of the mirror and chew it. Sometimes he will be staring at us in the mirror and watch us talk to him, then he will turn around and come to us.

Does anyone know why he does this? Most dogs I've seen don't even seem to notice a mirror. Maybe he is just really vain :laugh:

This is a picture of me catching Wilson staring at himself


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never heard of a dog that was interested in a mirror once they figured out it wasn't another dog. 

Well, he is gorgeous, I suppose he has reason to be vain.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

That's adorable.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe he just likes the company? ;-)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> I've never heard of a dog that was interested in a mirror once they figured out it wasn't another dog.
> 
> Well, he is gorgeous, I suppose he has reason to be vain.


Yeah, once Shambles figured out it wasn't a different dog in the sliding door he was completely uninterested. I always tell him I don't want to look at him either.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a parrot who begs to sit in front of my dresser mirror Every Single Day. I have to bribe him with a walnut when it's time for him to return to his own perch.


----------

